# ATTENTION future Samick Sage Owners



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I think your getting disappointed over nothing. Looks to me like 3Rivers Archery did you a nice thing, by not selling you a sloppy bow. They took the initiative to see a problem, and fix it before shipping the bow out to you. And you got all of that for the SUPER LOW price of $124.99. Try to buy another bow, of that quality, for less money, I dare ya.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

I think 3 rivers should have given you the bolts and let you make the upgrade as a choice instead of selling you the bow without disclosing the tool-less method is no more available. I bought a cheap take-down once.... they are clunky,heavy and loud. Mine was a PSE though. 
I would accept, shoot it, and call and ask for discount coupon for the mis-conception.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't think it's ok for a company to just assume it's ok to alter an order without informing the customer of the situation. When placing a order you are asked for your contact information incase of a problem, I should have been informed before the order was shipped, now I have to go through the trouble of returning it and dealing with the trouble of getting the shipping cost reimbursed and the wasted time. And as far as 3 rivers stepping up to fix a problem, who's to say that the bolts they supplied are a safe alternative? Cause they sure don't fit like they are? If that's not a reason to be disappointed, I don't know what is. And I know 124 dollars is cheap, and that's not my issue! My issue is not getting the product I paid for.


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> My issue is not getting the product I paid for.


Here's the simple fix. Call 3 Rivers Archery and ask them to send you the original limb bolts, and all will be good.


----------



## parnell (Nov 23, 2010)

I just purchased the Sage from 3rivers(I received it Friday). For the money it is a good deal, but I have two issues. 1 - it is advertised by 3rivers as a "no tools." 2 - the new screws stick up high and look bad. I am waiting for 3rivers to respond to my email requesting the knobs. The funny thing is that for all the posts and reviews done on this bow, no one ever mentioned or complained about the knobs being sloppy. (I think I read almost everyone as I am just getting back into archery after years away.)


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

You seem to have a lot in common with Bonecrusher. Seems a common gripe... Something appears common to the two of you.


----------



## parnell (Nov 23, 2010)

Sanford said:


> You seem to have a lot in common with Bonecrusher. Seems a common gripe... Something appears common to the two of you.


If you are implying that we are the same people you are wrong. I am keeping mine, I just hope to receive the knobs for ease and as the bow is advertised. I purchased mine at the $119.99 price.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

We are not the same person, and all I was try'n to do was inform fellow archers of the situation, so someone else doesn't get disappointed with a false advertised product! Next time I'll keep me mouth shut! Btw, for anyone that owns a sage, my bow has a cap between the riser and the top limb it's atleast a 1/8 in wide. Does anyone else have this problem? And is it ok to shoot it like that?


----------



## danthman114 (Nov 16, 2010)

a cap? what do you mean? if you're talking about the aluminum pockets that are screwed in to the riser there should be one on both top and bottom...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wait... can't you just get it the original style from Lancaster Archery? If 3 Rivers is changing the bow a little then why not just buy it from someone else who doesn't?

I mean. They should have updated their site at least to give you a heads up. But as far as problems go, at least it's not like the string of Martin Jaguar threads a few months ago


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sorry, a 1/8 gap between the limb and riser


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm in no way knocking the bow, I love it! I'm just disappointed it didn't come with the no tools hardware. and I definitely would have ordered it elsewhere if I knew it would have came with regular bolts


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

parnell said:


> If you are implying that we are the same people you are wrong. I am keeping mine, I just hope to receive the knobs for ease and as the bow is advertised. I purchased mine at the $119.99 price.


Sorry, this is the Internet. Sock-puppets abound. When someone has an open beef with a company and then a first-time poster chimes in with the exact same beef, it looks fishy and many times is.

Back on your subject, there are conversations here about the thumb-wheels. Here is one : http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=999153&page=1 There have been and probably will continue to be irregular fit of limbs to risers on these bows. It's not uncommon on mass produced bows like these. I would suspect that the thumb-wheels do not provide sufficient clamping force for some sets; although it should, but these bows are not made as a unit I would suspect. Being wood, the pieces from one bin do not always properly match the pieces from another bin, and no one takes the time to hand fit as would be done on a higher end bow.

Bonecrusher, if you have a gap, send it back. It should lay flat and stay flat if matched to fit properly and has sufficient clamping force of the limb bolts. The only thing 3 Rivers is guilty of is selling a $100 recurve, but as consumers, we have come to accept some quality issues along with our pricing.


----------



## danthman114 (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bow+A...ccessory+Bolts_c46_s55_p0_i3400X_product.html

problem solved.


----------



## je4bowhuntin (Jan 25, 2009)

gap while unstrung? my hoyt gamemaster has a small gap until strung


----------



## danthman114 (Nov 16, 2010)

mine has a small gap too, it shoots fine...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

No, that gap is there strung and unstrung! I'm sure it'll b ok!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

NICE!!!!! I like those!!!!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I ordered several Bear Weatherests from 3R a few years ago. When I opened the package they had sent some other rest. I called, and the guy said they didn't have the Bear's in stock. When I asked him why he sent the others he said he had instructions to substitute--not from me he didn't. It wasn't their call to make then or now. They should have sent another bow, or at the very least informed you of the situation and let you decide. Seems they're just interested in getting the $$$$. I haven't ordered anything from them since-- my little protest.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I ordered several Bear Weatherests from 3R a few years ago. When I opened the package they had sent some other rest. I called, and the guy said they didn't have the Bear's in stock. When I asked him why he sent the others he said he had instructions to substitute--not from me he didn't. It wasn't their call to make then or now. They should have sent another bow, or at the very least informed you of the situation and let you decide. Seems they're just interested in getting the $$$$. I haven't ordered anything from them since-- my little protest.


I'm not knocking 3-Rivers, as they have always treated me right, but the point is made and valid. I do know from personal experience that Lancasters will call, almost immediately, if there are issues of compatibility on the order. I also have had Lancasters substitute without making a call. I ordered a red Soma Flipper rest. They sent black. Though they didn't call prior to doing so, to compensate, they sent me two rests, and I got a free spare out of it.


----------



## dadamsjr (Aug 8, 2010)

I returned 2 DVDs I mailed them out Tuesday and today I got a call from one of the 3 rivers people asking what the problem was and I explained it didn't work well neither did and he is checking to verify that it is definitive. It was the his to make Flemish strings and it never. Got to the 3 bundle.


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

To get back to the topic of the sage, I purchased that recurve from them about a month ago and dont see a reason for them to change the design. I think the bow it absolutely awsome and would recommend it to anyone. I didnt purchase the bow for the purpose of "no tools" but looking at it now im glad I did, Its so convinient not having to have allen wrenches. It doesnt look sloppy either there very uniform and work great with the bow.


----------



## Sir Knight Rich (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been shooting traditional archery for almost 50 years and have owned several bows.. problem is that as I aged, my favorite recurves and longbows were too heavy for me to shoot comfortably, so I decided to try something in a much lighter weight.. and since I was not sure I would like a 35 pound bow, I wanted INEXPENSIVE. Upon advice on several forums, I decided on a 35 pound Samick Sage. It is a great bow, regardless of price. Mine is smooth, quiet, and has very little hand shock (the riser weights enough to give it heft and dampen shock). And it is decent looking - not beautiful and the finish is "matte" which I don't prefer over a highly polished finish, but it is sure 'nuff highly acceptable. Regarding the limb attachment - it comes with an aluminum bracket with two "pockets" into one side fits the limb, and the other fits over the riser. (since I can't leave things alone, I placed a fitted strip of leather in the pocket on the limb side) and the knurled knob holds the entire shooting match on the riser. There is no slop, nor can I see how there could be any slop unless the bolt was not tightened. I've read that a good fastflight string improves the bow, and I will likely try one to see if it makes a difference.. but I don't think it is at all necessary. The bow is a 35 pounder and it casts at seemingly the same speed as a #44 pound Browning Nomad that I have (and is smoother). Oh, yes, and I'm shooting off the shelf with wooden/feather arrows. Best to all, Richard





parnell said:


> I just purchased the Sage from 3rivers(I received it Friday). For the money it is a good deal, but I have two issues. 1 - it is advertised by 3rivers as a "no tools." 2 - the new screws stick up high and look bad. I am waiting for 3rivers to respond to my email requesting the knobs. The funny thing is that for all the posts and reviews done on this bow, no one ever mentioned or complained about the knobs being sloppy. (I think I read almost everyone as I am just getting back into archery after years away.)


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

So, did you call 3R and talk with CS? Think I'd start there. If they don't cooperate (doubtful-they have always been good with me) then return it.


----------

